# ODNR Employee Honored with John Hug Legacy Award



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Jeanne Russell of New Albany was recently honored with the Project Learning Tree (PLT) John Hug Legacy Award for recognition of outstanding leadership in environmental education.More...

More...


----------

